# Question on asus ipibl-lb



## Diachi

Hello, 

Quick introduction : My name is Adam, I'm from the UK. I am a laser hobbiest and I am very interested in physics , I have experience with computers ( both hardware and software ). I also have a keen interest in electronics.

Now to my question ! 

My friend has an asus ipibl-lb and he is trying to get the sound working from the ports on the front through the port called f_audio. He is unsure of the pinouts of this port. Does anyone here happen to know the pinouts ? 

Thanks for any help ! There is a picture of the Mobo attached, with the connector marked.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## barney.stinson

Well the motherboards comes with cables to attatch the front 3.5 mm jacks on the casing to the mobo.


----------



## jan46

*Am gordy*

This is voor E1394 poort, the interface is not voor sound.


Diachi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Quick introduction : My name is Adam, I'm from the UK. I am a laser hobbiest and I am very interested in physics , I have experience with computers ( both hardware and software ). I also have a keen interest in electronics.
> 
> Now to my question !
> 
> My friend has an asus ipibl-lb and he is trying to get the sound working from the ports on the front through the port called f_audio. He is unsure of the pinouts of this port. Does anyone here happen to know the pinouts ?
> 
> Thanks for any help ! There is a picture of the Mobo attached, with the connector marked.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Adam


----------



## StrangleHold

The audio pins are the white/yellow ports at the bottom left.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01324212#N1265


----------

